# Internet and mobile use for uk visitor



## HAWKANDER (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi all, can anyone tell me what the best way of getting internet and mobile use for UK visitor? I will be visiting again this summer for about a month and want internet and cheap mobile, if possible? Thanks for reading.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Walk into an Avea office and you can get 90 days of service for phone/sms and internet.


----------



## HAWKANDER (Jun 5, 2015)

belgarath said:


> Walk into an Avea office and you can get 90 days of service for phone/sms and internet.


Thanks for the reply, do you know what the cost is and do you know if they speak English?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Check avea.com.tr. I see that it costs 49 liras to get 600 minutes, 1000 sms and 3 gb internet.

In touristic areas you will find someone to help you (or get it at the airport?)


----------



## HAWKANDER (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks again, just read conflicting reports on uk phone being blocked, some say after 1 week, some say after 2 and some saying 60 days, do you happen to know if this will happen, if I use a Turkish sim in my uk phone? I intend getting to Bodrum in a week and will be there for 4 weeks, so a little concerned, about having my phone blocked.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

60 days ıs the official period of grace. After that they block it unless you register the phone.


----------



## HAWKANDER (Jun 5, 2015)

So does that mean you can use the sim again, for another visit or is the 60 days all you get on that sim?


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

HAWKANDER said:


> So does that mean you can use the sim again, for another visit or is the 60 days all you get on that sim?


Basically the answer is NO, however, it's not so much the SIM that is blocked but the IEMI number from your phone that is blocked and it's that which you would need to pay and get unlocked at a future date.

I don't know how much they cost, but apparently other people advice just buying a 'cheap' Turkish phone because they do not require registering, maybe the shop would buy it back later, as it's only the SIM they would lose and they do not cost much.


----------

